# How to Build an Underground Bunker



## WatchRyder (Feb 22, 2016)

This is a video showing how an eccentric Mountain Man built his Underground Bunker / Underground Shelter.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c-aybkSBOgo[/ame]

He dug it out from 1995 to 1997 by hand with no mechanized equipment to help him. This was at 10,000 feet elevation with short summer seasons. The most expensive consideration was buying concrete (about 250!) bags of 80 lb concrete) to the total of $1000 - $1500.

This is one example of an underground house / shelter by Mike Oehler. MMM worked with him briefly in the mid 1980s.

Unfortunately there are no pictures of the 1995-97 digging as this was before digital cameras and he was on his own with no-one to take pictures. Later a digital camera was on hand for photographing etc.

The digging parts of the video are of the Cabin site nearby inter-shown with the bunker itself. The design and plans are of a small pole shelter triple-clad with roof logs and sheeting (waterproof).










This allows the weight of concrete and earth on top for the overhead. For the walls logs and steel 'H' Beams along with more sheeting (waterproof) then earth.

The internal space resembles an 'L' shape as recommended for fallout / blast shelters. This is small but incredibly strong and resistant to cave-ins, earthquakes, disasters. The shelter is multi-functional with two bunks and two stoves providing heat.

A main entrance with a steel blast door and an emergency exit / trapdoor are installed. It is built in the rocky mountains at a high elevation, safe and sound from most threats, although insane levels of snow depth can be a challenge.

The year round temperature is about 35 - 45 degrees without being heated.

When it is heated this is the exhaust 'stump' 










The builder of the bunker is often contacted by television companies for it to be shown on mainstream broadcasts. yet thus far nothing from them ultimately. However when the challenging conditions are revealed to TV companies (short accessible seasons, snow fall requiring snow-mobiles etc) the producers normally go for an easy access bunker elsewhere and underground shelters that are more fancy.

The Colony (a TV show from 2007-8) short-listed him for appearing on the show but ultimately another was chosen. This was the show where several 'survivors' have to make do in LA after a catastrophe etc.

Doing this is doable by any able-bodied male (or female if driven enough) with the right location and a season or two to spare...

So get digging folks!


----------



## nuclearbunkercompany (9 mo ago)

WatchRyder said:


> This is a video showing how an eccentric Mountain Man built his Underground Bunker / Underground Shelter.
> 
> [ame]
> 
> ...


That is absolutely cool, but when it comes to nuclear proof bunkers you need to follow the rules. Our company can design and build nuclear proof bunkers and nuclear fallout shelters and ship it worldwide. Our prices start as low as 45k euros.
We can even install it properly. Fully supported with NBC filter, water tanks etc. Our Nuclear Bunker XS is super small and easy to put into the ground. Pore it over with 50cm of reinforced concrete at 10k PSI and you are good!


----------



## sweetbabyjane (Oct 21, 2002)

Colin Furze in England built a fancy bunker, and later a tunnel that connected his shed to his house and to the bunker. He is sponsored so has access to more equipment and supplies than regular people, but his work is impressive, and he is fun to watch. 

Here is the link for the bunker, part 1.





Here is the first video of eight where he builds the secret tunnel:





Or just Google up Colin Furze. He is one of the creative geniuses of our time...

SBJ


----------



## nuclearbunkercompany (9 mo ago)

sweetbabyjane said:


> Colin Furze in England built a fancy bunker, and later a tunnel that connected his shed to his house and to the bunker. He is sponsored so has access to more equipment and supplies than regular people, but his work is impressive, and he is fun to watch.
> 
> Here is the link for the bunker, part 1.
> 
> ...


yeah its a bunker but far from nuclear and bomb proof. The tunnels he made is just madness but super fun!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

nuclearbunkercompany said:


> yeah its a bunker but far from nuclear and bomb proof. The tunnels he made is just madness but super fun!


So.... 

You're just here to try to sell your wares? 

There's a marketing area on this forum for members to do just that.


----------



## nuclearbunkercompany (9 mo ago)

Pony said:


> So....
> 
> You're just here to try to sell your wares?
> 
> There's a marketing area on this forum for members to do just that.


Impressive reply. No I am not selling anything. Just pointing out facts and risks.
Guidelines exist for a reason. In this specific case to keep humans safe.


----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

What a waste of time! There would be no need for such a bunker high in the mountains.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

nuclearbunkercompany said:


> Impressive reply. No I am not selling anything. Just pointing out facts and risks.
> Guidelines exist for a reason. In this specific case to keep humans safe.


Do Swedish manufacturers follow local building and zoning codes for each American municipality?


----------



## Rodeo's Bud (Apr 10, 2020)

How did you just happen to come upon this thread.

Do you scour forums on the random off chance someone mentions a bunker.

The internet is a wierd place.


----------



## Danaus29 (Sep 12, 2005)

Probably did a search for bunker. Posting their product and running off to never return is a troll move.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I have no interest in a bunker that would survive a nuclear bomb.


----------



## GunMonkeyIntl (May 13, 2013)

GTX63 said:


> I have no interest in a bunker that would survive a nuclear bomb.


You gotta admit, it’s a clever business model. They can offer a lifetime unconditional guarantee with exactly 0% chance that they’d ever have honor it.


----------

